# looking to adopt female rats in the north tx / ok area!



## Fawnballet (Aug 10, 2014)

hello everyone! in the past week, two of my three rats have passed, and now i'm in need of cagemates for the remaining girl! i _really _need for the rats - if there's any, of course - to be availiable in the north texas / oklahoma area because i only have my permit at the moment and the adult that drives w/ me wouldn't want to travel far. if you know of any girls that need rehoming, please let me know! it would be very appreciated.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/pet/4645454592.html
perhaps


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Seems like a fairly competent person to buy from, the pups look good and they're cute too!


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Snowbell Rattery. You can look her up on facebook. I got my boys from her and she was so nice and helpful. She has lots of really cute colors and types. There are a couple things I think she needs to do differently but for the most part she takes really good care of her rats. She socializes them really well and they are all really healthy. I haven't had one behavioral or health related problem since I got them and they are almost a year old. She loves getting updates on how their doing which really shows she cares and she won't let you get just one rat unless you have proof that you have another. I paid $15 for my boys. She charges different prices for certain colors/coats/types but its like a one or two dollar difference. My standard ear was $5 and my dumbo was $7 (I gave her the extra $3 because I had to keep changing the meet up time and she was so nice about it and I felt bad).


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Her prices are still lower than the petstore and her rats are healthier. You also have a larger selection to chose from when it comes to color and type.


----------



## Fawnballet (Aug 10, 2014)

thanks! :^ )

it's still kinda far from where i live but maybe i can work w it hehe


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

https://m.facebook.com/TinyToesAndTailsRescue I don't know how far she is from you but she puts so much time into her animals and has to many at the moment.


----------



## Blackthorn (May 14, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/JARRS.Rats


----------

